# Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 2, 2019)

Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide
Hey guys!
This giveaway is ended now, thanks for all your participating!!
Our lucky friend is 

 kruizer
   Congradulations!!
Please PM me to get your prize.

Apply this *20% off code 3LQH5R32*, will SAVE you *$17*
https://amzn.to/2ZthBns
*KEY FEATURE:*
1.Wifi control
2.Connect to the APP
3.Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Support set recipe on LED screen

Pls help us share this great message to your friends~~
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rules: *
Reply this post to have chance to win this* $85* unit! The Winner will be drawing on *6th Aug* randomly.

*KEY FEATURE:*
1.Wifi control
2.Connect to the APP
3.Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Support set recipe on LED screen

BTW, apply this *20% off code 3LQH5R32*, will SAVE you *$17*
Pls help us share this great message to your friends~~Sincerely looking forward to your participating!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2019)

I would love one.  Thanks for all you do for this forum.


----------



## markh024 (Aug 2, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## drdon (Aug 2, 2019)

This is something I've been interested in for a while. Looking forward to learning about Sous Vide. Need recipes and patience!


----------



## cooperman (Aug 2, 2019)

Thank you. Nice device.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice device. I have been looking at them but have not pulled the trigger yet. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 2, 2019)

I would love to own one of these... Thank you for the opportunity...


----------



## solman (Aug 2, 2019)

i've become a fan of inkbird equipment, so count me in!


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 2, 2019)

Pick me! I'm in!


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 2, 2019)

Fantastic. I've been wanting DEARLY to jump into the sous vide pool so to speak!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reply

Chris


----------



## adam15 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in too!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in.Thx


----------



## Steve H (Aug 2, 2019)

I would love to get one of these! Thanks for doing these drawings!


----------



## krj (Aug 2, 2019)

Make it so Number Sous!


----------



## link (Aug 2, 2019)

I would love to give this SV a try. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## antirice (Aug 2, 2019)

sure, why not?!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2019)

Sign me up please. I would like to try this SV thing out


----------



## kruizer (Aug 2, 2019)

Don't have any Inkbird stuff yet but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 2, 2019)

Sweet, love your thermo's, so I bet this is great too!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2019)

This or other inkbird products would make nice door prizes for the PA Gathering. 
Inkbird contact PC Farmer or Halfsmoked if you are interested in giving away any door prizes at the PA Gathering coming up soon.


----------



## clifish (Aug 2, 2019)

Would love to have this now...otherwise will have to wait for Christmas!


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of *One Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide.*
> 
> ...


well heck yeah Mrs InkBird., count us in.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 2, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of *One Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide.*
> 
> ...



What a great giveaway, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in please.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have Anova (850 watts) and very happy with the device but Inkbird WiFi plus 1000 watts for $68 (with the code) sounds really nice. Feels like I am going to pull a trigger and get one more toy for me....


----------



## mooncusser (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for the opportunity. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 2, 2019)

I've been wanting to sous vide summer sausage. This would be awesome.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 2, 2019)

I never even heard of a sv until smf, would like to try it though.


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm interested.  Thanks for the chance!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m in. Thanks Inkbird.


----------



## mosparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Count me in.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in!  Thank you Inkbird.


----------



## bassman (Aug 2, 2019)

Please count me in.  In addition to trying sous vide, I would use it to control the water temp in my roaster when making mortadella or bologna.  Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 2, 2019)

I'd sure like to have a chance...  Thank You!!

Also...

Thank you for being a sponsor of SMF, and doing the giveaways y'all put on...   we members sure appreciate it!  Y'all are top notch!

The last few years I've had the opportunity to help a few buddies out that were wanting to get into the BBQ world...  I point them to y'all for their therm needs.  I refer them to Inkbird, cause I use your products and they are reliable.  

Appreciate again all you do as a sponsor!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 3, 2019)

I would give it a good home.


----------



## Xylandar (Aug 3, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of *One Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide.*
> 
> ...


This unit is so cool!


----------



## udaman (Aug 5, 2019)

would love to try this product a try.
Thx 
Rob


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2019)

I've cooked a lot of fish in a tank LOL
I'm in


----------



## Syrenrods (Aug 5, 2019)

Would love to win this to try out. I have 2 other units. 1 is great the other is ok. I can really put this to the test as I sous vide all the time.


----------



## Weaselorlando (Aug 6, 2019)

Hopi I am not to late


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 6, 2019)

Would love to try it, wouldn't have to second guess my set temperature.


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 6, 2019)

Sign me up if its not to late


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm in if there's still time


----------



## dr k (Aug 7, 2019)

I've used this SV several times and it's great so I'm not in the giveaway. Wow what a great prize this will be.


----------



## drdon (Aug 7, 2019)

Congratulations @kruizer Show us what this thing can do! We're all watching.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 7, 2019)

dr k said:


> I've used this SV several times and it's great so I'm not in the giveaway. Wow what a great prize this will be.


Thanks for your supporting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I would love one.  Thanks for all you do for this forum.


Still under promotion and dont miss it


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

drdon said:


> Congratulations @kruizer Show us what this thing can do! We're all watching.


Waiting for his contact


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Sweet, love your thermo's, so I bet this is great too!


Of course!!! Try it out


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Don't have any Inkbird stuff yet but I am willing to give it a try.


Inkbird has never let you down! PM me your address and your name to get your prize friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

adam15 said:


> I'm in too!


Give it a try!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Reply
> 
> Chris


Cool Lol


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 28, 2019)

solman said:


> i've become a fan of inkbird equipment, so count me in!


Now is under promotion, apply the *20% off code 3LQH5R32*, will SAVE you *$17 *


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 28, 2019)

cooperman said:


> Thank you. Nice device.


Inkbird will not let you down


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Very nice device. I have been looking at them but have not pulled the trigger yet. Thanks for the opportunity!


Pull the trigger please!I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 28, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I would love to own one of these... Thank you for the opportunity...


Yes give it a try!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 29, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> I have Anova (850 watts) and very happy with the device but Inkbird WiFi plus 1000 watts for $68 (with the code) sounds really nice. Feels like I am going to pull a trigger and get one more toy for me....


Pls dont miss this great deal!! Inkbird has never let you down.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 30, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'd sure like to have a chance...  Thank You!!
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your supporting!!


----------

